# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  no os lo perdáis¡¡

## nando

mirar este video de you tube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v...Oz4UQ&vq=large

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por encontrar una recopilación de vídeos impresionantes... Merece la pena poner la pantalla grande y el volumen a tope y disfrutar de esos escasos 4 minutos en el sofá... Muchas gracias amigo!!

----------


## ben-amar

Un video espectacular y precioso, Nando. Gracias.
¡para verlo varias veces!

----------


## cantarin

Hola NAdo

Gracias por un video de los que impactan, como te ha dicho ya, es para verlo varias veces. Un saludo.

----------


## juanlo

Muy bueno, Nando. Lástima que dure tan poco.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias, Nando. 

Las imágenes son espectaculares.

Saludos.

----------


## nando

serie fotografica de las recientes inundaciones en Australia:

http://conoceaustralia.com/?p=916

----------


## F. Lázaro

Impresionante video nando, muchas gracias por ponerlo, espectacular  :Smile: 

Flipante la toma en la que sale ese chaval cruzando el río  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

Maravilloso Nando, lo veré muchas veces.
Gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...ra-p11457.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...ra-p11457.html


Muy bueno Reege  :Wink: 

Del Fly Geyser he encontrado una imagen aún más espectacular  :EEK!: 


Aco**nante  :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

Aco**nante Federico.
¿Dónde la has encontrado?.
Un saludo.

----------


## pevema

Perdiguera, solo tienes que poner su nombre en Google y veras cientos de imagenes espectaculares de esta maravilla. :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## sergiako

bueno aprovechando este post voy a poner algunas fotos del national geographic que son espectaculares espero que sean de vuestro agrado:





y si quereis fotos del national pero de animales(tambien estan bien) las puedo poner.

----------


## REEGE

Toda foto que tenga el foro, es un granito de arena más, para ésta montaña que estamos haciendo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Y de animales dices... Ya sabes... Flora y Fauna te están esperando!!! :Wink: 
Un saludo chaval!!!

----------


## jlois

Qué imágenes más bellas...es muy grato poder contemplarlas.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## nando

Vaya , vaya sergiako que fotos tienes escondidas :Big Grin: 

sigue asi y mañana no voy a recorgerte al instituto :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Confused:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias pevema por la información.
De verdad son espectaculares todas las que habéis puesto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aco**nante Federico.
> ¿Dónde la has encontrado?.
> Un saludo.


Hola perdiguera  :Smile: 

Ya te ha respondido pevema a tu pregunta. Introduciendo en San Google el nombre de ese lugar (Fly Geyser), salen cientos de ellas... las hay que son realmente brutales  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Wink: 

EDIT: Preciosas imágenes Sergiako, muy buenas, espectaculares  :Smile:

----------


## nando

espectaculares imágenes de la erupción de un volcan en Chile

http://www.abc.es/fotos-internaciona...can-78481.html

----------


## jlois

Fantástico enlace, amigo Nando. Son tan impactantes como curiosas, pero lo que causa para mí , mayor sensación de asombro ante la potencia de la Tierra que pisamos cuando se enfurece.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Yo las ví ésta tarde en yahoo!!!
Y aquí os pongo una noticia donde se ven imágenes impresionantes de él:

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...060500071.html

Fuente:antena3.com

----------


## santy

Impresionantes imágenes, me llama la atención el impresionante aparato eléctrico que provocan estos fenómenos naturales, tiene que acoj.... verlos en vivo, pero eso si, un poquito lejos por si las moscas :Cool: .
Un saludo a todos.

----------

